# Pidgin vs. Trillian



## Ravenas (Sep 14, 2007)

As the title states can anyone elaborate on which app is better and which is worse (In your opinions). 

EDIT: Actually I think the app is called Pidgin! It's been refrenced to me by friends so I never actually knew the correct spelling!


----------



## niko084 (Sep 14, 2007)

Pigeon! it doesn't crash, eat system resources and its all around quite a bit cleaner....

Pigeon if you didn't know is Gaim re-badged.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Pigeon! it doesn't crash, eat system resources and its all around quite a bit cleaner....
> 
> Pigeon if you didn't know is Gaim re-badged.



I had no idea. I've been trying to figure out which will use less bandwidth/system resources. Thanks for your input!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 14, 2007)

miranda


----------



## D3aDl0cK (Sep 14, 2007)

qip


----------



## panchoman (Sep 14, 2007)

meebo.com! lmao.


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 14, 2007)

I heard of people having problems with Trillian but never with Pidgin (GAIM) so I would go with Pidgin


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 14, 2007)

Guys can we please stick to Pidgin vs. Trillian. If you are going to post another app at least describe it, or tell me why you prefer it rather than senselessly posting.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2007)

miranda is lightweight, ad free, open source and supports all protocols


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 15, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> miranda is lightweight, ad free, open source and supports all protocols



By lightweight do you mean in memory size or bandwidth, or both? Nice it's open source! 

Weird question, but does it happen to have transparency options?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 15, 2007)

i use trillion and it uses 7mb of ram.  it doesn't really crash on me often, maybe once every couple weeks. ive never used the other so cant help ya on that one.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 15, 2007)

dont get trillian lol, i dont like it, gaim/pidgin is probably better and probably miranda too.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 15, 2007)

My only problem with Trillian just by looking at app screenshots is that it is ugly... I mean you think they could have taken a little more time to polish it up.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 15, 2007)

true, but i still like the fact that it has aim, yahoo, msn, irc, icq, rendezvous, and jabber.


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 27, 2008)

i perfer trillian over pidgin, pidgin seemed too "bland" and kinda boring in terms of the way the program was presented, i used pidgin way before trillian, pidgin kept having lagging problems and crashes, trillian is awesom, well the new trillian astra, since mine isn't "legit" i havn't had the chance to see its full potential but trillian has more options for each service that trillian (that are actually used instead of gui tweaks and crap) though trillian has some pretty decent themes/skins. but trillain also had an xfire plugin which was awesom.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

I prefer Trillian myself. I've used Pidgin and GAIM, and I just plain out didn't like them. It's not that they were bad, they just didn't appeal to me in the way they operated.

I've never had problems with Trillian or pidgin tho.

My suggestion is to just try both, and see which you like better. It's not like either requires a huge amount of download or setup time. And overall, you are gonna be the best judge as to which app suits you better. It's not likely anyone here is gonna need or want exactly the same things from the app that you do.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2008)

I prefer Pidgin. Very modular and customisable. Pidgin uses a simplistic GTK+ UI. What's more, Pidgin offers spellcheck like in Firefox using GNU Aspell.....in case you ever need spellcheck on IM.


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I prefer Trillian myself. I've used Pidgin and GAIM, and I just plain out didn't like them. It's not that they were bad, they just didn't appeal to me in the way they operated.
> 
> I've never had problems with Trillian or pidgin tho.
> 
> My suggestion is to just try both, and see which you like better. It's not like either requires a huge amount of download or setup time. And overall, you are gonna be the best judge as to which app suits you better. It's not likely anyone here is gonna need or want exactly the same things from the app that you do.



hey do you use trillian pro or the astra version? i have the trillian astra build 83 though mine is cracked all the cool features that they gloat about doesnt work


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

I use Pro.


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 27, 2008)

okay, can you use myspace Im with the pro? i mean its a plugin so it should be able to drag and drop in the plugin ins folder right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2008)

ever since i had the explorer.exe crash (SP3) with the Current build of Windows live Messenger, and latest build of Xfire (Unsure what was causing the problem) ive been using Pidgin, i do miss the color scheme that WLM had, but pidgin uses up way less resources.

I ended up reinstalling the Whole system sans SP3, and i currently have Xfire Latest and pidgin (im still unsure what caused the Problem)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

mysticjon said:


> okay, can you use myspace Im with the pro? i mean its a plugin so it should be able to drag and drop in the plugin ins folder right?



Sorry, couldn't tell you. I don't use MySpace IM.


----------

